# Smoked a B&C buck!!!



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ok well i have been sitting behind this computer screen for over an hour writing a awesome story about a unbelievable hunt only to have this piece of shit new forum wipe it out when i hit "preview post"... im not even gonna complain anymore cause i am so over it at this point. im just gonna try to write something worth reading without wasting anymore of my time.

we left pcola last thursday and drove through the night to make it to our farm in Illinois by daylight friday morning. we did a little scouting, checked the wind and by 1pm i was headed to the creek i was gonna hunt. I owe a big thank you to my buddy Wes Sherouse for finding this spot for me. Wes went up there in early october and did some scouting. i was unable to join him but i asked him to find me a place where i could get a shot at a doe with my recurve. the place i hunted was perfect for that. it was a creek crossing that laid between a cut cornfield and a CRP field. the creek had very high, steep banks on both sides so the deer were forced to cross at the lone low point. it also had a fence that stopped about 30 yards up the hill right above the creek crossing. all this made for a amazing funnel location. 

i saw my first deer at 215pm and my first shooter at 330pm. he was a big 11pt that would have grossed between 155-160. he offered up a less than perfect but easily makeable kill shot at 45 yards but i let him walk because i thought he was walking in a direction where he would give me a better shot. well he change course and i never got another opportunity at him. at that point i vowed that if i had another opportunity at a shooter i was gonna take the first good shot i was presented. i wasnt gonna wait on the perfect shot cause it may never happen.

for the rest of the afternoon i saw a total of 10 bucks, including another GIANT 7pt, and a bunch of does totaling 32 deer. at 515 i hear something coming from behind me. i carefully looked back and quickly saw that it was a shooter. after that i never looked at the horns again.. the buck stopped at about 50 yards out and i tried to draw but my safety harness prevented it. i had to let it back down, crouch then draw aiming up into the air so that my elbow would pass below the harness. after i got drawn back i found a opening the size of a beach ball i could easily shoot through. the deer was still stopped, just sort of standing around scanning the draw so i took that time to take some deep breaths and calm my nerves. im glad it happened kind of slow cause it gave me that extra time to make sure i shot exactly how i practice. IMO so many people miss deer and make bad shots because they dont shoot like they practice. they have perfect mechanics and stack the arrows in the 10 on a target but when a deer is in front of them they get shook up and forget how to shoot correctly. you can practice every day and shoot thousands of arrows but if you arent gonna remember your mechanics in the treestand all that is worthless. 

anyways, the buck started moving again and hit the opening i stopped him and i checked my target, checked my peep, checked my anchor point, checked my pin and SQUEEZED the trigger release. The arrow smacked the buck right in the boiler room!! he trotted off 50 yards or so and stopped on the edge of the high creek bank. he stood there for a few seconds and i started to get worried, until he started doing the death wobble. he wobbled for a second or 2 and fell of the bank headfirst to the creek below!!! i immediately saw the creek water turn red and knew that he was done!! i was so over come with emotions that i had to sit down! when i composed myself enough to move i looked up at the sky and thanked God. then i got my phone out and sent out THE text to my hunting group and as many friends as i could remember at the time "BBD!!!!!!!!STUD!!!!!!!!!DEAD IN THE CREEK!!!!!!!!!!" 

When i was able to get out of the stand i walked down the creek and walked up to my deer. Up to this point i knew the deer was at least a 10pt but i didnt know exactly how big cause once i knew he was a shooter i never looked at the rack again. when i pulled his massive rack out of the water i was starstruck. he had so many points i actually had to count them twice. he was a mainframe 12pt with double split browtines!!!!! When i realized what i had killed i was over come with emotions almost to the point of tears. Its a feeling i will never forget! Once we(5 of us dragging) got the deer back up to the corn the number of trucks had doubled. i guess the local guys we had with us had made some calls it was like a photoshoot up there. one guy asked me to grab my deer for a picture and once i turned around there was about 15 cameras out! it really didnt sink in how big a deal this buck was until a couple days later. one of my hunting buddies was on the phone with a guy i didnt know and someone else had already sent him a picture of me and my buck! it was pretty neat!

anyways, i could write another 5 pages about the rest of the trip but ill let yall look at pictures now!

*14pt, 248lbs, 174 6/8 B&C *he had broken off one of his splits and if he would have still had that point he would have broke 180 inches!!

thanks for reading!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

holy smoke dude... that is incredible. congrats bro!


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

That's an awesome buck and a great story. Congrats!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Man, If I something like that I would "PASS OUT" :notworthy:


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! Awesome buck!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Massive, great deer. Congrats!


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

That is a nice buck. What was the circumference of the main beams? What county were you hunting?


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

DaaaYUMMM.....nice buck


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

the first cir measurement was 5 3/8 for both sides. we were hunting schuyler county.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Man I am glad I let him walk last week, so you could get him. Congrats.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*Damn*

Oh........my..........god!

Congrats man!

I guess i`m going to have to break down and go out of town next year.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrat on such a grat buck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Way to go Sculls! Congrat's on a monster buck! Couldn't happen to a better person! :thumbsup:


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats on a GREAT Buck


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> the first cir measurement was 5 3/8 for both sides. we were hunting schuyler county.


I grew up in Peoria County. I plan to hunt an 100 acre farm next year in Fulton County. I sure would love to get a chance at a hoss like yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2009)

wow..


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG what a buck!!!!!!!!!Good job Scully!!!!!. We need to have a party for that one.


----------



## Burt (Dec 9, 2009)

Well done bro ! He's a monster, Mr. Cole could very well put him on his gallery page, he fits in just right ! Great kill !


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

*Awesome!!! Truley Awesome!!!!*


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang.........that's a stud!!!!!


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

What a *STUD!!* Congrats on getting it done with a bow*.*


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

See 250lb deer now that is what I am talking about... beats the sh*t our of these anorexic bunnies with antlers we have here.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome Deer and read. Congrats! I need to find a good group to go on a trip with next year!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang Skulls,
Lookin at those bases ! holy smoke.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congratulaions ryan! good read man...i know you were stoked!...:notworthy:


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

stud hammer! congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Ryan. That is awesome!


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

fanfriggintastic! great job on story and kill


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wes is a great guy...me and my dad hunt with him up in Pineapple, Al. This is our first year hunting that land and he's always willing to help us out.

Oh and by the way man it's even bigger than you thought...he sent me 3 or 4 pics of your buck the other day!

congrats!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

all I can say is DAMN !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a dern sure brute, and maybe a buck of a lifetime!!! Dern EXCELLENT job brother!!!! BIG OLE CONGRATS!!!:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Flatfoot (Nov 12, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Wow! What a hammer


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

That is REDICULOUS! Nice work Mr. Mcnasty.....dirty south getten it done baby!!!!!


----------



## CH-47 DR. (Aug 11, 2009)

great buck,congrats w/ all the deer you saw that sounds like a awesome place to go hunting


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great buck Ryan!! congrat's:thumbup:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone! yea it was a experience that i dont know if i will ever match. it was unbelieveable! and the cool thing was, for the next couple days after i killed this big guy wes and neal saw 2 bucks that were bigger than mine! theyre actually still up there hunting but barry and i had to come back. im counting down the days until next year already!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy Jesus, thats a nice buck!!!!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

congrats!!!!
Is he goin on the wall?







laffin........


George


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

GREAT job Skulls...AWESOME, just awesome buck...One question...How can you get excited about hunting around here now, haha?...Congratulations!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh man, what a deer!! Thanks for sharing the story. We're heading up to MN next Thursday, and I am amped!! Can't wait!
Last year I got a nice 10 pt up there (ok, it was 9 because one of the g1's was broken) that I'm hoping to improve on this year.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

LABDOG3 said:


> GREAT job Skulls...AWESOME, just awesome buck...One question...How can you get excited about hunting around here now, haha?...Congratulations!!!


i actually went hunting at my club in FL yesterday afternoon! i just love hunting deer! whether it be monster bucks in Illinois or cowhorns in FL public land... i get the same adrenaline rush, well maybe a little bit more when a B&C is standing in front of me but pretty much the same. cause to me each deer i kill is a trophy. when they stop being trophies to me, ill stop hunting...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

FelixH said:


> Oh man, what a deer!! Thanks for sharing the story. We're heading up to MN next Thursday, and I am amped!! Can't wait!
> Last year I got a nice 10 pt up there (ok, it was 9 because one of the g1's was broken) that I'm hoping to improve on this year.


my buck scores as a 13pt cause he broke that other split off but i call him a 14 cause he grew 14. its one thing if they break off their main beam just above the brow tine and you call em a 10pt. you dont know for sure how many points he had but i know for sure he had 14 so hes a 14 in my book:thumbsup:


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck of a deer. Nice job of staying calm, not getting buck fever, and sticking him w/ an arrow. Thanks for sharing the story, good post and great buck!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow what a deer. Congrats.
:thumbup:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That's a really awesome deer. Don't forget to enter him in Pope and Young too.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Ryan, that's an awesome deer for sure. You've definately put in your time in the woods for that one.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Catchin Hell said:


> That's a really awesome deer. Don't forget to enter him in Pope and Young too.


i most likely wont be entering him in either B&C or P&Y cause i dont agree with how they score deer. its too bad that they are the most widely recognized scoring system and to explain the size of your deer to everyone you have to measure it by B&C standards. you penalize a deer and take off inches for doing what god made it do, grow antlers? i can understand if it has nontyp stuff but whats the purpose of taking off the difference from each side on each typical point? it doesnt make any sense and then you can add inches of ANTLER for air, aka spread... terrible scoring system


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow - nicely done. That's a great deer for Florida! HAHA, yeah right. Great story too.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

AWESOME deer man! It's one of those things you'll never forget....I can't wait for my chance!!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats sure enough a stud brother. Glad you got him Ryan. I'm gonna miss hunting with you this year buddy.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Atta way to set the bar outta reach!! Congrats skully!


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Thanks everyone! yea it was a experience that i dont know if i will ever match. it was unbelieveable! and the cool thing was, for the next couple days after i killed this big guy wes and neal saw 2 bucks that were bigger than mine! theyre actually still up there hunting but barry and i had to come back. im counting down the days until next year already!


I can imagine you are...how long are Wes and Neal staying up?


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

congrats on another nice buck,i thought the one you killed last year was good but this one swallows him up.good to see some local talent going up north and it paying off.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats on a heck of a buck. Are you only skull mounting it or you doing a full mount?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

and lets see some more pictures.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Got a pic of your deer, on my cell phone, the day you killed it. I was in a tree stand in Kansas. Great Buck!!!!!! Congrates!!!!!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats ryan just talked to my brother Wes an they are on the way home with next years trip on there mind allready.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Congrats on a heck of a buck. Are you only skull mounting it or you doing a full mount?


Id be willing to bet it will be a shoulder mount since its a Booner.:whistling:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Well a friend of mine told me about a nasty rumor that is circulating around Pensacola.. he said that people are saying that I killed my buck behind a high fence. Well first off I would like to say to the people saying this, BLOW ME! Secondly, you wont ever catch me killing a deer behind a fence! PERIOD! So continue to be jealous but quit running your mouths about me! This is probably my biggest accomplishment in my hunting career and for someone to try and take that away from me infuriates me! This was 100% fairchase! See the tag around his antler?!? Yea, at a high fence, you don't need a tag! You dont need a permit, a license, a tag, NOTHING! So please keep my name out of your mouth! And thanks again for the positive comments guys. I appreciate it!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Well a friend of mine told me about a nasty rumor that is circulating around Pensacola.. he said that people are saying that I killed my buck behind a high fence. Well first off I would like to say to the people saying this, BLOW ME! Secondly, you wont ever catch me killing a deer behind a fence! PERIOD! So continue to be jealous but quit running your mouths about me! This is probably my biggest accomplishment in my hunting career and for someone to try and take that away from me infuriates me! This was 100% fairchase! See the tag around his antler?!? Yea, at a high fence, you don't need a tag! You dont need a permit, a license, a tag, NOTHING! So please keep my name out of your mouth! And thanks again for the positive comments guys. I appreciate it!


Jealousy will prevail when someone takes a fine buck. They grow deer like this all over the midwest, I dont see why people wanna hate. Guess its ignorance. Sorry to here about people putting down your deer. It is truely a buck of a lifetime and a great accomplishment for ANY hunter.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

What a fine buck..Congrats


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Well a friend of mine told me about a nasty rumor that is circulating around Pensacola.. he said that people are saying that I killed my buck behind a high fence. Well first off I would like to say to the people saying this, BLOW ME! Secondly, you wont ever catch me killing a deer behind a fence! PERIOD! So continue to be jealous but quit running your mouths about me! This is probably my biggest accomplishment in my hunting career and for someone to try and take that away from me infuriates me! This was 100% fairchase! See the tag around his antler?!? Yea, at a high fence, you don't need a tag! You dont need a permit, a license, a tag, NOTHING! So please keep my name out of your mouth! And thanks again for the positive comments guys. I appreciate it!


Whatever...we all know Cecil Newton contacted a guide service for a high fence operation on your behalf. LOL..... Dont sweat it bro. Most people dont kill a 50" buck much less a 174". Jealously brings out the worst in people.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

I was with Ryan and helped him drag that big bastard out of the creek bottom.

Trust me, this was a 400 acre farm and the highest fence was four foot tall and one acre, and held a lonely ass horse. This was as fair chase as you can get. Hell he jacked up the tree in a freakin' ancient rusty ass Old Man...

It was an amazing place though! Can't wit to go back next year. Thanks for finding the farm Wes. It was bad ass sir!!!


----------



## bare bones 24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Skulls that's a brute. I bet you were grinnin like a donkey eatin briars the whole 900 miles home. I had a lease on 1000 acres in Schuyler county and 250 acres in McDonough county. The new wore off for me but I still have a friendship with the land owners if any of you guys are interested in hunting up there I'll see if the land is available next year. It's Between Beardstown and Rushville Illinois. Lot's of bucks in the 140 range 160 and up not uncommon. If anybody is interested send me PM.


----------



## Burt (Dec 9, 2009)

Ryan , You out stepped that buck and you made the kill shot ... 1 shot 1 kill ! Your a great hunter I know that for sure ! Press on bro.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Schulyer County is where it is at. Pike gets a lot of notoriaty just because more bucks are killed out of there because its a larger county, but Schulyer has bigger per capita. We had an awesome time! It was for sure a chore draggin that thing up that hill! We had a great trip and look forward to next year. Ryan, way to seal the deal! You are clutch, now if you could just teach the rest of us how to not choke under pressure  Congrats again my friend on a midwest Giant!


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats again Scully. Don't let the haters get to you man. Amazing what jealousy will do to people. Someone always has to run their mouth when they should just keep it shut! I can vouch that it wasn't a high fence kill or a guided kill for that fact as I hunted the same farm and outfitter with him and Wes last year. No matter what people say you killed a very fine buck and they can't take that away from you. I just hope I get to go with y'all again next year!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Dude we missed you this year for sure! Buddy missed you too. He made sure he told the story for everyone about you from last year. when you emptied your quiver that morning and he came in with a bag full of rocks and told you to leave your bow at the camp from now on and throw the rocks at the deer!! hahahah im just messin with you for sure but he really did tell everyone that! you have to come back up there and redeem yourself! and this time i promise i wont get piss drunk off of SoCo and screw your rest up.. i still feel bad about that. im gonna drop by your house one day this week and show you the rack. youre gonna shit when you see it:thumbsup:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

oh and someone wanted some more pics so ill try to put some more up


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

more


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Sumbtch. Congrats man.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

more


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

That was an awesome read Ryan. Congrats man. Don't forget to post a pic of the finished mount!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

ol Fangy Fang Fang! what that other deer score ? lol


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Caspr21 said:


> ol Fangy Fang Fang! what that other deer score ? lol


Ol Fangy Fang looks like he pack on a few pounds! He have anymore inventions for y'all? Sorry, I shouldn't talk about Ryan's buddy like that


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

hahahaha he said he was "working on a few things".lol barry had one of those bow range finders on his Z7 and we told him to steer clear of Fang cause he was liable to snap and go crazy if he saw it!! hahahaha nice guy but ive never met someone thats more full of  than him. dude told me i was scoring my deer wrong and told me he had "scored thousands of deer" and that his way was the correct way. i assumed i was wrong, even though i really didnt believe it, and i was extrememly excited when he scored up my buck at 181!! Then he scored that little buck he killed at 136 and i immediately realized that i was duped by The Fang! i looked up the details about his scoring method that differed from mine and found that i was right and he was wrong. what a moron! nice guy though haha


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on dude... If you are gonna call out the Fang at least call him by his right name, "White Fang"!!!:yes:


----------

